# Could you recommend me a quality exercise bike ?



## cycling fisherman (24 Aug 2008)

OK to paint a quick picture,

i have got back into cycling from a long break, i have started commuting again in may and i was 21 and a half stone now down to 18 stone 7...

With the winter nights coming up and the nights drawing in i want to increase my workload on the bike rather than decrease...

and i am thinking about getting a quality exercise bike, i have been looking at makes such as keiser and schwinn on ebay, these look like good quality gym machines and go for about 150-200 pounds ish...

does anyone own a quality gym bike if not could you recommend me one please...

its 2 fold as well the wife has promised she will do a bit on the bike as well (whilst shes watching the soaps of course)


----------



## jasper (24 Aug 2008)

Another possibility is to get a turbo trainer and stick your bike on that. That way, you'll be on a familiar setup and be more comfortable. Could work out cheaper too.


----------



## wafflycat (24 Aug 2008)

As suggested - get a turbo & stick your bike on that. Much better than an exercise bike.


----------



## peanut (24 Aug 2008)

there are some drawbacks to putting your bike on a turbo trainer.
They take up a huge amount of floor space. They are extremely noisy (probably drown out the tv) your bike is always bolted in and its a pain to have to de-mount it and put it all away if you don't have the space to leave it set up.You'll also have to swop bikes over for the missus to use it (pita)

I'd suggest that you look at some spinning type home trainers instead. They take up much less space and are much smoother to ride they make way less noise (practically silent) They use a heavy flywheel which gives smooth and consistant feedback with variable resistence
Before you decide try out a spinning bike in a gym and then try a friends turbo trainer
One last problem they are potentially dangerous if you have pets or young children that are likey to stick a paw, nose, or hand in the rear wheel when in use


----------



## wafflycat (24 Aug 2008)

A turbo + bike takes up only slightly more space than the bike itself. Out of use it folds/unfolds in seconds and takes seconds to fix/unfix bike and is not large at all. Noise? Much quieter than many think. Certianly far, far quieter than the old style fan trainers. I've got three cats and never had any problems with pets/spinning wheel. As for small kids - as with any bits in a home - there's potential problems, but in reality - few come to fruition.


----------



## Blue (24 Aug 2008)

Years ago I used a Reebok exercise bike and found it excellent. 

However, I now use a turbo and wouldnt go back to the exercise bike. I have the turbo sitting in my garage and just leave the bike in it like a bike rack as it's easy to either tighten up and use or lift out the bike and go. I also use the turbo as a workstand if I want to fiddle with the pedals etc.

All in all, the turbo is an excellent bit of kit.


----------



## peanut (24 Aug 2008)

wafflycat said:


> A turbo + bike takes up only slightly more space than the bike itself. Out of use it folds/unfolds in seconds and takes seconds to fix/unfix bike and is not large at all. Noise? Much quieter than many think. Certianly far, far quieter than the old style fan trainers. I've got three cats and never had any problems with pets/spinning wheel. As for small kids - as with any bits in a home - there's potential problems, but in reality - few come to fruition.



The bike is the thing that takes up the space waffly and they certainly are noisy unless you are deaf.a spinning bike takes up less than half the space which could allow the option to leave it out in say the kitchen or conservatory . You would need a huge kitchen or dedicated room to leave a bike and turbo set up and the OP did say the missus wanted to watch tv whilst spinning remember

You may have three cats but in my opinion a responsible parent/ owner would not allow small children and animals access whilst on a turbo trainer due to the potential risks.


----------



## wafflycat (24 Aug 2008)

Peanut, I disagree. 

Having two different turbos available at Chez Wafflycat, I find they are not overly noisy and I am certainly not deaf. Indeed, I am known to carry on working on the computer, watching DVD on computer in the same room as the turbo in use. Certainly it's not silent, but it is IMO not hugely nosiy. Each to their own.

Each to their own, too, as regards you opinion of my level of responsibility as regards bringing up offspring & looking after animals - suck your lemons over thataway --->


----------



## peanut (24 Aug 2008)

wafflycat said:


> Peanut, I disagree.
> 
> Having two different turbos available at Chez Wafflycat, I find they are not overly noisy and I am certainly not deaf. Indeed, I am known to carry on working on the computer, watching DVD on computer in the same room as the turbo in use. Certainly it's not silent, but it is IMO not hugely nosiy. Each to their own.
> 
> Each to their own, too, as regards you opinion of my level of responsibility as regards bringing up offspring & looking after animals - suck your lemons over thataway --->



Waffly it is not necessary to critisize or challenge another member's suggestions or opinions or observations in order to validate one's own. Variety is what makes the world interesting.
You certainly have plenty of opinion regarding kitten ownership which you have buried us all under for days . no one has sought to criticize or challenge your views on that although doubtless there are opportunities. 

I am glad that you are happy with your own bike /turbo setup which clearly meets your needs but please allow other members the right to suggest alternative solutions to the OP without you launching into a critique


----------



## wafflycat (24 Aug 2008)

Peanut, what part of where I said 'each to their own' do you not understand? Point out in my posts, please, where I have said that others are not allowed to suggest other things? You can't because I haven't. I may disagree with a differing POV but nowhere have I said that folk shouldn't be allowed to express their opinions. 

As regards kitten ownership - oh do fire away with criticisms of that if you wish but perhaps that's for a different thread?


----------



## Blue (24 Aug 2008)

wafflycat said:


> Peanut, what part of where I said 'each to their own' do you not understand? Point out in my posts, please, where I have said that others are not allowed to suggest other things? You can't because I haven't. I may disagree with a differing POV but nowhere have I said that folk shouldn't be allowed to express their opinions.



What a laugh. One of my early experiences on this forum was a disagreeable exchange with you.

FWIW, I agree with Peanuts comments about keping pets well clear of a bike on a turbo.


----------



## jasper (24 Aug 2008)

It depends what the needs are of the OP.

But, for myself, a turbo is better in my opinion because:

I can make minute position adjusts to my bike prior to racing/training outdoors. This so much easier to do than keep climbing on/off the bike outdoors. 
I can get structured training sessions where I can concentrate 100% in my technique.
I can train when it's convenient for me. (I get home too late to go out on the roads).
I can train in unclement weather.
I can take it with me and use it for a pre-race warm up.
It doesn't take up any more space than the bike takes up. And if I had a bike and an exercise bike then that would be even more space used up.
I can use it as a work stand.
I get to use the same position that I use when racing/training (as it's the same bike) so no aches/strains, etc.
There's probably more pro's that I can't think of at the moment...

Granted, they can be noisy, but not so noisy that you can't watch TV or listen to music (and mine's an old fan version). 
They can be dangerous to pets & small children but only if the necessary precautions haven't been taken. (I don't have children or domestic pets, so not really an issue).

Everyone has different needs/opinions but there's no need to bicker about it.


----------

